

Look Out, Silicon Valley, the Northeast Is Rising - gscott
http://www.portfolio.com/views/blogs/the-tech-observer/2011/03/15/boston-and-new-york-beat-silicon-valley-in-vc-deals-for-q4-2010

======
nathanwdavis
Wow, very deceiving title. The combined number of deals by both New York and
Boston was greater than of Silicon Valley. And that is just the number, not
the actual amount of invested capital. This is just link bait.

~~~
gscott
It is possible it would be higher in the future as the intial rounds go for
for a 2nd and 3rd larger investment. So the numbers are still significant
although not as mature as Silicon Valley.

